# desenrascanço



## Tomby

Hoje recebi um e-mail sobre esta palavra, mas não encontrei a equivalente em espanhol nos dicionários bilingues. O contexto é o seguinte: 


> *Desenrascanço*: a arte de encontrar a solução para um problema no último minuto, sem planeamento e sem meios.


Se trata de uma palavra sem tradução, tipo "saudade", ou poderia traduzir-se por _improvisación_? Vocês que acham?
Obrigado!
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Diz-se que é uma característica muito portuguesa! Basicamente é o acto de _'salir de dificultades'_ com facilidade e com os meios que se têm à disposição, desembaraçar-se, tornear as dificuldades. É o substantivo correspondente ao verbo '_desenrascar_'. É um pouco calão, mas alguns dicionários já o registam.


----------



## Mangato

Más o menos como desatranco, que por aquí se dice.
_El mediador logró en el último momento el destranco en el conflicto del metal_. En otras regiones se utiliza más desatasco. 

Por supuesto, es una utilización figurada, pues desatranco casi siempre está relacionado con los desagües.


----------



## Ben-Sur

Mis amigos de Portugal  utilizan el verbo *desenrascar *muy frecuentemente, ya me dijeron que es una palabra que se suele utilizar de forma coloquial en frases como *" O meu carro é velho mas desenrasca".*
Yo he terminado por traducirlo mentalmente cuando lo escucho de una forma también un poco coloquial como "Mi coche es viejo pero me da el avío" ( también podría decir me da el apaño). 
Supongo que en otras frases no se podrá traducir de esta forma.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Tomby

Grato pelas respostas. 
Suponho que se trata da típica _improvisación_ _ibérica_, algo impensável num norte-americano, num suíço ou num alemão. Eis uns parágrafos que aparecem no texto do e-mail: 


> A lista das "10 palavras estrangeiras mais fixes que a língua inglesa devia ter" é liderada pela palavra portuguesa "desenrascanço". Esta é a expressão que, segundo os autores do site norte-americano, mais falta faz ao vocabulário inglês.
> "O que é interessante sobre o desenrascanço - a palavra portuguesa para estas soluções de último minuto - é o que ela revela sobre essa cultura". "Enquanto a maioria de nós [norte-americanos] crescemos sob o lema dos escuteiros 'sempre preparados', os portugueses fazem exactamente o contrário", prosseguem os autores.
> "Conseguir uma improvisação de última hora que, não se sabe bem como, mas funciona, é o que eles [portugueses] consideram como uma das aptidões mais valiosas: até a ensinam na universidade e nas forças armadas. Eles acreditam que esta capacidade tem sido a chave da sua sobrevivência durante séculos".
> "E não se ria: a uma dada altura eles conseguiram construir um império que se estendeu do Brasil às Filipinas"


Obrigado!
TT.


----------



## Istriano

A palavra *desenrascanço *não está no dicionário Houaiss (nem no Aurélio nem no Aulete).


----------



## Fanaya

Se me ocurre '_zafado_', del verbo zafarse.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Lo más parecido sería el "apaño", característica que, curiosamente, también se da mucho en el pueblo mexicano, una solución poco refinada e improvisada a última hora al más puro estilo MacGyver.


----------



## Guigo

_*Houaiss *_registra _desenrascar_;_* Wikcionário *_registra _desenrascanço_ e fornece _jeitinho_ como sinônimo, que não me parece o mais adequado, pois o jeitinho é muitas vezes planejado e algumas vezes feito ao arrepio da lei. Uma possibilidade, no PT-BR, seria _desenrosco_.


----------



## englishmania

Como já referiram, "desenrascanço" tem a ver com "improviso" e "ultrapassar um momento difícil fazendo algo que nos 'salve' rapidamente". Essa solução é normalmente temporária, mas "resulta".
Não precisa de ser uma situação trágica, pode ser uma qualquer situação do dia-a-dia.

Segundo o dicionário _priberam_, o substantivo *desenrascanço* significa  c_apacidade de solucionar problemas ou resolver dificuldades rapidamente e sem meios adequados. _

O verbo *desenrascar-se* significa  _livrar(-se) de um perigo, de apuros, de dificuldades. = SAFAR ;   [Informal]  fazer com relativa facilidade e improvisação, geralmente sem os meios adequados. = SAFAR-SE_

Usamos também o adjetivo *"desenrascado*". Ele é desenrascado. (Ou usamos o verbo para o mesmo efeito: Ele *desenrasca-se* bem). Isto significa que, perante uma qualquer dificuldade, ele consegue sair-se bem.
Imaginemos que pedimos a um jovem que vá fazer um recado. Há jovens mais "atados" do que outros e os "desenrascados" vão conseguir fazer o recado porque falam/perguntam e resolvem.  Ou imaginemos que um jovem se esquece da chave de casa. Se for desenrascado, telefona a alguém, vai ter com alguém ao trabalho, etc, e resolve a situação sem entrar em pânico, sendo mais proativo.
Os exemplos podem ser um pouco estranhos, mas foram os primeiros que me vieram à cabeça.

É muito frequente usar-se o verbo na primeira pessoa do singular:  _Não te preocupes, eu *desenrasco-me*._




Ben-Sur said:


> coloquial en frases como *" O meu carro é velho mas desenrasca".*


Também se diz, sim. Significa que o carro é velho, mas ainda funciona, ainda serve, ainda pode durar mais uns tempos... Para aquilo que eu faço com o carro, está bom/serve e dá jeito tê-lo.

Também há quem diga "Desenrascas-me um cabo usb?"/"Desenrascas-me 1 euro?" ... ou qualquer coisa...  (pedir algo emprestado para solucionar um problema temporário).


----------



## pfaa09

Queria apenas lembrar aos não-nativos que uma das grandes diferenças entre as variantes brasileira e europeia é precisamente o 'nome' de muitos substantivos.
Existe uma tendência muito portuguesa de adicionar o "anço" a muitos verbos, criando desta forma substantivos. Isto tem a ver com a nossa cultura, com uma herança que nos foi deixada. Muitos desses substantivos são apenas informais e podem nem ser reconhecidos gramaticalmente. Digamos que pertencem ao povo, são adaptações populares.

Falhanço; afundanço (termo de basquetebol); rasganço (praxe académica); etc...


----------



## Alentugano

Pode ter a ver com a famosa gambiarra brasileira, mas desenrascanço consegue ser ainda mais abrangente


----------



## Guigo

pfaa09 said:


> Queria apenas lembrar aos não-nativos que uma das grandes diferenças entre as variantes brasileira e europeia é precisamente o 'nome' de muitos substantivos. Existe uma tendência muito portuguesa de adicionar o "anço" a muitos verbos, criando desta forma substantivos. Isto tem a ver com a nossa cultura, com uma herança que nos foi deixada. Muitos desses substantivos são apenas informais e podem nem ser reconhecidos gramaticalmente. Digamos que pertencem ao povo, são adaptações populares.
> Falhanço; afundanço (termo de basquetebol); rasganço (praxe académica); etc...


No Brasil, usamos muito _-aço_, exemplos: partidaço (grande partida de futebol); jogadoraço (Pelé foi, Neymar pensa que é); carraço (carro bom, potente); churrascaço (muita carne servida); problemaço (danou-se!). Pode até ser usado de modo irônico: amigaço (hummmm); golaço (pode ter sido contra, um auto-gol).



Alentugano said:


> Pode ter a ver com a famosa gambiarra brasileira, mas desenrascanço consegue ser ainda mais abrangente



Eu diria que, talvez a soma de jeitinho + gambiarra + desenrosco = desenrascanço.


----------



## englishmania

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, usamos muito _-aço_, exemplos: partidaço (grande partida de futebol); jogadoraço (Pelé foi, Neymar pensa que é); carraço (carro bom, potente); churrascaço (muita carne servida); problemaço (danou-se!). Pode até ser usado de modo irônico: amigaço (hummmm); golaço (pode ter sido contra, um auto-gol).


Quase como castelhano.

Em Portugal também dizemos golaço, mas significa um golo fantástico.  Também dizemos amigalhaço (grande amigo).


----------



## gato radioso

Em castelhano, -azo é aumentativo (aplicável quase a tudo) e também golpe dado com:

Cochazo (=um carro muito grande e luxoso)
Planazo (=passar ou tencionar passar um bocado muito divertido e intenso como amigos/familia/namorada… Usa-se também ironicamente quando essa atividade -uma noitada, uma viagem, ir jantar, ir aos copos..- resulta ser muito chata e enfastiante)

Martillazo (=golpe de martelo)
Guantazo (=golpe dado com uma luva, mas ninguém entende isso, senão bater furiosamente alguém -especialmente no rosto- com a mão)


----------



## CarlitosMS

pfaa09 said:


> Queria apenas lembrar aos não-nativos que uma das grandes diferenças entre as variantes brasileira e europeia é precisamente o 'nome' de muitos substantivos.
> Existe uma tendência muito portuguesa de adicionar o "anço" a muitos verbos, criando desta forma substantivos. Isto tem a ver com a nossa cultura, com uma herança que nos foi deixada. Muitos desses substantivos são apenas informais e podem nem ser reconhecidos gramaticalmente. Digamos que pertencem ao povo, são adaptações populares.
> 
> Falhanço; afundanço (termo de basquetebol); rasganço (praxe académica); etc...



Mais três termos para a lista: desafinanço, empernanço e gamanço.


----------

